# ring



## vlife (Oct 29, 2021)

I am separated and not moving towards reconciling. What are thoughts on wearing my wedding ring on right hand?

It has sentimental value. My grandpa and I designed it and he made. He has passed and I love the ring


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Why wear it at all? if you want to move on then get rid of the past.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

You do you, but I don't see the point?

It's not like you are a widow. You are getting divorced. So why wear the wedding ring at all?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

vlife said:


> I am separated and not moving towards reconciling. What are thoughts on wearing my wedding ring on right hand?


The right hand is the wrong hand, except in some European countries.

Are you on the fence, or just hesitant to set it in a drawer?
Or, to set the ring on the fence, the nearest pawn shop owner?

Or, is this a subtle message to anyone who might notice?
Bare hands on any lady. draw the most eyes.

Yes, being separated is not being officially divorced.
It is a step in that direction, as is wearing the ring on the righteous hand.

Such a process server/servant you seem.

It is your life, make yourself (happier).
It is hard to let go...

Those things that weigh the least often weigh down the mind the most.



_Mabel-_


----------



## Tex X (May 17, 2017)

Yeah I don't see the point. If it's really over then there is no point dwelling on it with reminders. Put it away in a drawer and keep moving forward.


----------



## vlife (Oct 29, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> Why wear it at all? if you want to move on then get rid of the past.





Rob_1 said:


> Why wear it at all? if you want to move on then get rid of the past.


Thank you for response. It has sentimental value. My grandpa and I designed it and he made. He has passed and I love the ring.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

vlife said:


> Thank you for response. It has sentimental value. My grandpa and I designed it and he made. He has passed and I love the ring.


Keep it at home some where safe.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You don’t say what age you are or whether you intend dating in the future. If you’re wearing a ring on your hand that’s obviously a wedding ring then most decent guys will not have any interest in dating you. But you say the ring was specially designed for you so is it obvious that it is a wedding ring? 
If you want to keep wearing the ring and intend dating then I would suggest wearing it on a chain around your neck.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

vlife said:


> Thank you for response. It has sentimental value. My grandpa and I designed it and he made. He has passed and I love the ring.


Well, you did not included that info in your original post. So, as an addendum I can suggest to keepsake it somewhere or alter the design somewhat to convert it to a new ring.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Put it on a long chain and wear it as a necklace in homage to your grandfather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Put it on a long chain and wear it as a necklace in homage to your grandfather.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats how I wear my wedding ring


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

find a plexiglass display case for it, and leave it in your bedroom


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

vlife said:


> Thank you for response. It has sentimental value. My grandpa and I designed it and he made. He has passed and I love the ring.


I don't see any problem with you wearing the ring any way you want. it's your ring and is a reminder of your grandpa.


----------



## Ladyrare (Aug 30, 2021)

It's either you repurpose the ring, save it for your children or you can keep it. Just don't wear it!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I disagree. (Sorry, probably not a good idea). IF the ring is emotionally significant, I see no reason to wear it on a different finger/hand.


----------



## Ladyrare (Aug 30, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I disagree. (Sorry, probably not a good idea). IF the ring is emotionally significant, I see no reason to wear it on a different finger/hand.


True!


----------

